# Golden Hug?



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a golden hug!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

We get them all the time! Brew likes to push his head right into our tummies! Or, he likes to jump up and put his arms around us! I love our golden hugs!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Milo does that but onto my tummy and he will just sit there... that's adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah those are wonderful moments. Tucker does something like that too, but usually buries his face in some part of my body...  and he loves to stand up (when invited) and give us "hugs."


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I do get that from Phoenix too. But it isn't in a specific spot as long as he can shove his face wherever he has access to us. I think its cute!


----------

